# Thunder Over Michigan 2022



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 21, 2022)

This was my first time back to this show since 2018. In 2019. Mother Superior fell a few days before the show, breaking her leg and tearing some ligaments. She had surgery on the Saturday of the show weekend and even a cave dweller like myself knew that going to the show would have been a recipe for long term trouble. 2020 and 2021, covid kept me from travelling to the Detroit area for this show so I was stoked to make a return.

British aircraft were to be featured and the lineup was supposed to include 3 Spifires ( 1 showed ) 3 Hurricanes ( 1 showed ) 2 Vampires ( 1 showed ), a Lysander, a Firefly and a Mosquito all of which cancelled. In addition a German P-3, a B-52, an E-2 Hawkeye and a couple of Mustangs were also no shows. The static ramp was looking awfully empty and the flying displays were severley shortened.

Some last minute phone calls were made and the Tri State Warbird Museum sent their RNZAF P-40 along with their P&W powered FW 190 to the show.

For the past two years TOM has gone with the drive in style show and split it into morning and afternoon shows with separate entry fees charged for both. There is a 2.5 - 3 hour "pause" between the two shows to allow thr morning crowd out and the afternoon crowd in. Blue Angels were the featured act of the afternoon shows. With all the cancellations and generally poor weather, the 3 hour shows turned out to be about 2 hours in length.

I am one of 6 volunteers that run the photo pit area. Feed back from the crowd there was fairly positive but these folks get special entry times and much improved viewing opportunities. Early feed back I am seeing on social media is less than complimentary towards this year's show. Folks do not feel they are getting value for their money. Most general admission airshow attendees do not really understand the tempermental nature of 75-80 year old aircraft and therefore the lengthy list of cancellations was a real burr in their bonnet. Many folks who go to shows by themself or with one other feel the $225 dollar per carload fee is excessive and I agree with them.

I yearn for the days of pre covid style airshows. The drivein format saved shows during covid but my humble opinion is they need to be put on the shelf.

The aircraft that I photographed have been sorted and will be posted in numerical/alphabetical order meaning the first few posts will be current day aircraft as numbers come up first. I will hilight one aircraft per day. Some may only have one photo, others will have multiple pics attached. While overall aircraft numbers were down there were a few that were first time sightings for me.

On with the pics then!













63-7993

Ohio Air National Guard

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 21, 2022)

Yeah those cancellations would be disappointing, especially at those prices.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 22, 2022)

89-0106
F-16 C Fighting Falcon
Ohio Air National Guard
Based in Toledo Ohio.

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## T Bolt (Jul 22, 2022)

Looks like they re-engined the KC-135's since I use to see them when I was building taxiways out at O'Hare back in '96 and '98. They were stationed there back when O'Hare had a military side. We would see them taxiing around belching black smoke, making everyone gag as they passed by. 
OK so I'm exaggerating a bit, they only belched smoke when they took off, but you could tell when one passed by you by the stink.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 22, 2022)

T Bolt said:


> .... but you could tell when one passed by you by the stink.


I believe the proper aeronautical term is "bouquet".

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 23, 2022)

89-0112

First time I have seen a current day aircraft used at an air show night shoot. It went over great with the folks who came out.

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 24, 2022)

93-0540

Backup demo bird for this show anyway. Not sure if they send the same one to every show but she flew during the Friday practice and the Sunday show.

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 25, 2022)

This will be my last post for a week or so as I am heading to Buffalo this afternoon to meet up with Airshow Jason. Overnight at his place and then drive to Oshkosh tomorrow. Have a great week guys, see you when I get back.















94-0047

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 25, 2022)

Safe travels Jeff.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jul 25, 2022)

T Bolt said:


> Looks like they re-engined the KC-135's since I use to see them when I was building taxiways out at O'Hare back in '96 and '98. They were stationed there back when O'Hare had a military side. We would see them taxiing around belching black smoke, making everyone gag as they passed by.
> OK so I'm exaggerating a bit, they only belched smoke when they took off, but you could tell when one passed by you by the stink.



They have. We had the old A- models at Carswell, too.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 26, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 2, 2022)

155207

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 3, 2022)

165786

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 4, 2022)

165998

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 5, 2022)

166289

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 6, 2022)

166352

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 7, 2022)

170000

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 8, 2022)

N43FG

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 9, 2022)

N190AF

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 9, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 10, 2022)

N345BG

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 10, 2022)

You are spoiling us Jeff.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 10, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> You are spoiling us Jeff.


I like to share my opportunities with friends.

Jeff

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 10, 2022)

Great pics as usual Jeff. Nice to see the Superbug in its new Russian aggressor scheme.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 11, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> Great pics as usual Jeff. Nice to see the Superbug in its new Russian aggressor scheme.


Sadly the weather was most unco-operative. Nice sunlight would have made it soooo much better.

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 11, 2022)

N2011V

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## cammerjeff (Aug 11, 2022)

Now that is the plane that buzzed my car on I-94! Thanks!

I know what the warning arrows are for behind the nose inlet, but they remind me of the arrows seen on He162's!

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 11, 2022)

cammerjeff said:


> Now that is the plane that buzzed my car on I-94! Thanks!
> 
> I know what the warning arrows are for behind the nose inlet, but they remind me of the arrows seen on He162's!


Cool!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 11, 2022)

cammerjeff said:


> Now that is the plane that buzzed my car on I-94! Thanks!


Now that's a road rage if i ever heared of one.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 11, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 12, 2022)

N3193G

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 13, 2022)

Sadly the sun did not touch this beauty that I saw.















Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 13, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 14, 2022)

N7826L

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 15, 2022)

N8704

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 15, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 16, 2022)

Today will be the last post for a bit. I leave to drive to Saskatchewan in a bit and I am there till the 27th. I fly home that day then turn around and drive 14 hours northwest to Geraldton Ontario for my annual week of fishing. I get back from that on September 04th. See you on September 05th.....













N23105

Cheers
Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Airframes (Aug 16, 2022)

Have a safe trip Jeff.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 17, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 19, 2022)

Just came across this thread, amazing shots Jeff, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 28, 2022)

Hey boys, I am home, briefly. I will do my best to post again tomorrow before I walk out the door at 04:30 to begin my 14 hour drive north to see my oldest son and my brother......and do some fishing for a few days.








N61916

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 29, 2022)

NL551J

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 29, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 1, 2022)

Great stuff, Jeff. Safe travels.



Jeff Hunt said:


> N2011V
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jeff



That F-100's colour scheme!



Jeff Hunt said:


> Sadly the sun did not touch this beauty that I saw.



Ex-RNZAF P-40, nice scheme, but the light blue of the roundels is something of a perpetuated legend. The light blue was the original darker shade of blue that had faded in the Pacific sun, but it's become a thing to paint RNZAF Pacific roundels in light blue. Decal companies don't help either.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 5, 2022)

NX96RW

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 5, 2022)

The Hurricane just doesn't get enough love.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 7, 2022)

NX959RT

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Peter Gunn (Sep 7, 2022)

A Hurricane with a Boxing Eagle no less, cool!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 7, 2022)

That first shot is a beaut, with the cloud background. At first view, I thought that was a huge rear-view mirror atop the windscreen, then realised it's a helmet !!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 7, 2022)

Great pics.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 8, 2022)

NX90602

This concludes my Thunder Over Michigan File. I am still sorting and filing my Oshkosh photos but I will start posting them tomorrow.

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 8, 2022)

Very nice.


----------



## Peter Gunn (Sep 8, 2022)

Great shots of the Bf-109, man that plane still looks fantastic 80 years on, what a beautiful design, looks like a true fighter, no wasted space and just as sleek as it can be.

Appropriately it has a Mustang parked on its six on the ramp though...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 8, 2022)

Thanks for the pics Jeff.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 8, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------

